

JavaScript backend scripting framework - datz

Can we please embrace JS on the backend and develop a framework so we may use one language for everything?
======
pedalpete
Have you tried looking at <http://nodejs.org>?

It is the most followed github repository, and many sites are using it in
production.

Were you asking something else? Maybe I don't understand what you are trying
to find/promote.

